

Show HN: Kip – Find what you're looking for in stores around you - jrbaldwin
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/kip-styles/id1024791354?mt=8

======
jrbaldwin
We just launched yesterday and welcome feedback.

Kip works best in NYC right now – search is still VERY buggy :D The more you
use it, the better our search gets!

You can also create looks with snaps, emojis, stickers, etc.

Android:
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.kip](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.kip)
| iPhone: [https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/kip-
styles/id1024791354?mt=8](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/kip-
styles/id1024791354?mt=8)

------
fiatjaf
Is it just for clothes? How do you get the results?

~~~
jrbaldwin
We're starting with clothes and accessories – most people still prefer
shopping offline for clothing.

We use image recognition and scrape items from social media, partner databases
and crowdsourcing.

Also testing with Beta users to snap what they're wearing and let them tag
semantically ("night out","office","summer wear", "goth").

~~~
fiatjaf
Great. Really great. Promoting local shopping is probably the next big thing
on the internet. I think what you're doing is very valuable.

~~~
jrbaldwin
Thanks! :) If you have any more questions about our platform you can email:
hello@interfacefoundry.com

